# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Tardiva presentazione oggi bilanci srl 2016, 2017 e 2018

## rossana_b

Buongiorno, mi sono iscritta oggi al vostro forum e desideravo innanzitutto salutare l'amministratore e tutti gli utenti. 
Vi chiedo cortesemente un consiglio su questo caso di una nuova cliente, una piccola srl: il precedente consulente ha redatto i bilanci (abbreviati) riferiti agli anni 2016, 2017 e 2018, consegnandone copia cartacea alla società, ma per mera negligenza NON li ha DEPOSITATI nel registro delle imprese. Il libro verbali assemblea dei soci e del Cda (ci sono 2 soci/amministratori) è aggiornato al 2016. I due soci/amministratori se ne sono accorti casualmente e sono venuti da me per una verifica e, dopo la conferma dei loro sospetti, hanno deciso di cambiare professionista e mi hanno chiesto di sistemare questa spinosa faccenda. La società è sana, la contabilità tenuta internamente è in ordine e sono riuscita ad avere anche i 3 file in formato xbrl da inviare.   *Per evitare sanzioni in capo ai due soci/amministratori e voler regolarizzare quanto prima la situazione, come potrei procedere al deposito? E plausibile un verbale di oggi per lapprovazione dei bilanci?* 
Ringrazio anticipatamente per i consigli
Rossana

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno, mi sono iscritta oggi al vostro forum e desideravo innanzitutto salutare l'amministratore e tutti gli utenti. 
> Vi chiedo cortesemente un consiglio su questo caso di una nuova cliente, una piccola srl: il precedente consulente ha redatto i bilanci (abbreviati) riferiti agli anni 2016, 2017 e 2018, consegnandone copia cartacea alla società, ma per mera negligenza NON li ha DEPOSITATI nel registro delle imprese. Il libro verbali assemblea dei soci e del Cda (ci sono 2 soci/amministratori) è aggiornato al 2016. I due soci/amministratori se ne sono accorti casualmente e sono venuti da me per una verifica e, dopo la conferma dei loro sospetti, hanno deciso di cambiare professionista e mi hanno chiesto di sistemare questa spinosa faccenda. La società è sana, la contabilità tenuta internamente è in ordine e sono riuscita ad avere anche i 3 file in formato xbrl da inviare.   *Per evitare sanzioni in capo ai due soci/amministratori e voler regolarizzare quanto prima la situazione, come potrei procedere al deposito? E’ plausibile un verbale di oggi per l’approvazione dei bilanci?* 
> Ringrazio anticipatamente per i consigli
> Rossana

  Solo approvando oggi i bilanci degli esercizi di cui manca il deposito si possono evitare le sanzioni.

----------


## URBIS ET ORBIS

> Solo approvando oggi i bilanci degli esercizi di cui manca il deposito si possono evitare le sanzioni.

  Buonasera, la questione interessa anche a me! 
Scusate, ma se il verbale di approvazione porta la data di oggi, non è fuori termine essendo dopo il 30 aprile (e dopo i 180 giorni in caso di rientri nei casi relativi) di ogni anno? 
Non è meglio depositarli con verbale al 30 aprile di ogni anno e far pagare le sanzioni - qunado arriverrano o facendosi anticipare il denaro) all'ex commercialista (che avrà una assicurazione)? 
Grazie!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buonasera, la questione interessa anche a me! 
> Scusate, ma se il verbale di approvazione porta la data di oggi, non è fuori termine essendo dopo il 30 aprile (e dopo i 180 giorni in caso di rientri nei casi relativi) di ogni anno? 
> Non è meglio depositarli con verbale al 30 aprile di ogni anno e far pagare le sanzioni - qunado arriverrano o facendosi anticipare il denaro) all'ex commercialista (che avrà una assicurazione)? 
> Grazie!

  Come più volte detto in questo Forum il termine di 120/180 giorni dalla chiusura dell'esercizio riguarda la data di convocazione dell'assemblea non la data di approvazione del bilancio. Fino a quando il bilancio non è approvato  non vi sono documenti da depositare e non esiste alcuna sanzione. Quanto poi alla possibilità che esista una responsabilità del commercialista per il mancato deposito questa è tutta da dimostrare per poter pretendere un risarcimento danni dallo stesso.

----------


## URBIS ET ORBIS

Wow! Mi aprite un mondo... 
Grazie!

----------

